# GSD-Datei für Wago 750-375



## Larry Laffer (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo Wago-Team,

ich suche die o.g. GSD-Datei - wo finde ich die auf eurer Homepage ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## dingo (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo Larry,

unter  dem Begriff "Gerätebeschreibungsdatei" 

https://www.wago.com/de/d/50


----------



## sewo (4 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

suche die GSD-Datei für Wago 750-333 Kontroller.
Auf der Wago Seite finde ich nichts.

Sind die irgendwie geheim?

Gruß


----------



## sewo (5 Oktober 2018)

Hat sich erledigt.
Download auf der Wago Seite funktioniert wieder.


----------

